# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام مجدد كنكور

## konkoori82

سلام به همگي
بچه ها من متاسفانه امسال موفق به تهيه كارت اعتباري كنكور سراسري نشدم   :Yahoo (2): 
كسي اطلاع داره كه  تو فرصت 30 بهمن تا 3 اسفند كه براي ثبت نام مجدد كنكوري ها قرار داده شده كارت اعتباري ثبت نام كنكور هم توزيع ميشه يا نه ؟

ممنون از جوابهاتون

----------


## haghft

> سلام به همگي
> بچه ها من متاسفانه امسال موفق به تهيه كارت اعتباري كنكور سراسري نشدم  
> كسي اطلاع داره كه  تو فرصت 30 بهمن تا 3 اسفند كه براي ثبت نام مجدد كنكوري ها قرار داده شده كارت اعتباري ثبت نام كنكور هم توزيع ميشه يا نه ؟
> 
> ممنون از جوابهاتون


سازمان سنجش دنبال پوله. تا آخر کنکور هم میشه کارت اعتباری بخری اما ثبت نام دو باره  :2: 
شوخی کردم .   دقیق اطلاع ندارم اما بنظرم کارت بشه خرید.

----------


## kourosh khan

> سلام به همگي
> بچه ها من متاسفانه امسال موفق به تهيه كارت اعتباري كنكور سراسري نشدم  
> كسي اطلاع داره كه  تو فرصت 30 بهمن تا 3 اسفند كه براي ثبت نام مجدد كنكوري ها قرار داده شده كارت اعتباري ثبت نام كنكور هم توزيع ميشه يا نه ؟
> 
> ممنون از جوابهاتون


اگه فرصت داده خود سازمان سنجش پس مشکلی نیست و میتونین تهیه کنین

----------

